# Feminine wood?



## truckerdave (Jun 19, 2011)

Other than Purpleheart, Pink Ivory, Tulipwood, and Kingwood, are there any other "feminine" woods that I am missing? I am looking for material for a pen for my girlfriend.


----------



## JimB (Jun 19, 2011)

Dave - I've done a couple in Cedar and they seem to get much more attention from the women then from the men. I don't remember if you saw my wife's pen when you were at my house. It was 2 tone cedar.


----------



## G1Pens (Jun 19, 2011)

My wife, who is very feminine, likes just about any wood with a beautiful grain pattern to it. She tend to not like the darker woods as much. With her it is more about the pen (kit). She likes sparkly thing. Bling!!!

If I was you, I would let her look at some pictures of pens in a catalog or online and see what rings her bell. You might be surprised.


----------



## el_d (Jun 19, 2011)

Could just be the name, but I associate Tambootie as being feminine.


----------



## Mack C. (Jun 19, 2011)

truckerdave said:


> Other than Purpleheart, Pink Ivory, Tulipwood, and Kingwood, are there any other "feminine" woods that I am missing? I am looking for material for a pen for my girlfriend.


Here's an FP from Yellowheart (Pau Amarello).






The Yellow/Gold has a very feminine look to my eyes! Would she  like it? That's the question.


----------



## ohiococonut (Jun 19, 2011)

Red Flame Box Elder Burl :biggrin:
Didn't take my wife long to latch on to this one.
Probably the most beautiful pen I've made, and it's on a Slimline






I've made three different pens with the stock I've got and they ALL look feminine.


----------



## terryf (Jun 19, 2011)

el_d said:


> Could just be the name, but I associate Tambootie as being feminine.


 
Tamboti is actually the Afrikaans name for the African Sandalwood Tree AKA African Mahogany Tree.

Sandalwood I suppose would be the feminine :biggrin:


----------



## ren-lathe (Jun 19, 2011)

Macadamia, Lilac,(hard to find) While a bit dark I have sold a lot of coco bolo pens to women, and a lot of dyed maple & box elder burls.


----------



## SDB777 (Jun 19, 2011)

Wife prefers crosscut spalted pecan over those that were listed above.


She told me it is more unique then 'regular' wood.....and from the sales to women she works with, I'd have to agree.  Spalted anything sells to those great gals!!!






Scott (sales always indicate what to get) B


----------



## Longfellow (Jun 19, 2011)

I. too like Eastern Red Cedar


----------



## arw01 (Jun 19, 2011)

Leopard Wood.  Leaps out of the available pens.  Nearly always the first one taken.

Alan


----------



## MrWright (Jun 19, 2011)

Dave... I go along with Delbert and do a Red Flame-Box-Elder.  Make it stabalized however.  My wife picked both of my Stab.FBE pens out of 30 pens I sent out.  Great for gifts to women she said.  I thought the un-stab. was a little soft, and grainey.


----------



## nativewooder (Jun 19, 2011)

Try to find  wood with a color that will nearly match or else complement her favorite lipstick, gloss, or whatever they call it today.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jun 19, 2011)

*Dyed Box elder burl*

I find that women like purple, magenta and  blue box elder burls. brown a little less.


----------



## okiebugg (Jun 19, 2011)

*I agree*

I totally agree with the Box Elder being the most feminine of woods. My wife agrees, but she also likes light Pink Ivory. I make a habit of taking two or three pens, including one in Box Elder/Burl when I systematically visit banks. I usually don't have a reason to be there, but I ask them to break a fifty, and Oh, by the way, do you like these? The young women at the teller windows usually take the BE and I usually get an order fot 1 or 2 more. 

Women LOVE the 'pink'.

Nice pen by the way.






ohiococonut said:


> Red Flame Box Elder Burl :biggrin:
> Didn't take my wife long to latch on to this one.
> Probably the most beautiful pen I've made, and it's on a Slimline
> 
> ...


----------



## Richard Van Hulle (Jun 19, 2011)

*Lady woods*

I do craft fairs and I have found that the ladies like the tinted woods in pink, blue & green. The maple woods tint very well. Look at the Penn State site and you will find burel, spalded, culy and plain maples. I sell three to one but I use the fully stablized and tinted (dyed) woods.
Hope it helps.    Aiken pen maker.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jun 19, 2011)

Red Wood Burl (eyes especially nice) Yellow or Grey Box Burl, Narrow leaf Mallee.  While I personally LOVE to look at Desert Ironwood Burl I find that the pen weight is a bit much for any lengthy writing.  
If you move away from wood - some of the man made materials are beautiful for women.  I especially love those that have a very elegant look or a very nostalgic look.

_Mrs._


----------



## ohiococonut (Jun 20, 2011)

I suppose the style of pen and the manner in which you turn the contour could make it lean more towards woman as well. I know I try to make some particularly for women and I've yet to have a man buy it for himself. At least he didn't admit to it :embarrassed:


----------



## bradh (Jun 20, 2011)

Redheart is my biggest selling wood for women. I think part of it is the name, it looks very similar to Bloodwood. Redheart outsells Bloodwood about 4 to 1 in my total sales, and I don't recall ever selling a Bloodwood anything to a women.


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Jun 20, 2011)

Pink Ivory is my #1 woman wood Peach is #2


----------



## rogerwaskow (Jun 20, 2011)

el_d said:


> Could just be the name, but I associate Tambootie as being feminine.


Hi Mate

Do you know where Tamboetie comes from?


----------



## philb (Jun 20, 2011)

Bocote or Amboyna?


----------



## FogHornLegHorn (Jun 20, 2011)

You are asking all these men what a woman likes. As a woman myself, I suggest you casually show her some woods and see what she thinks about them. She will choose her pen blank without even knowing it.


----------



## BSea (Jun 20, 2011)

This is another vote for Flame Box Elder Burl Here's one I did for my daughter from a small piece of FBEB.






I did an Aero for my wife with the small piece that was left over.  I need to get a picture of that one too.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jun 20, 2011)

I sometimes try to match their hair color - Olive wood for blonds, amboyna for redheads, rosewood burl for brunettes.


----------

